# What is nail clipping day like at your house?



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

My dogs are really, really good about me clipping the nails. I just got done doing all 3. I went and got the clippers and sat down on the beds with them and they all sniffed it and layed down next to me. First Max, he just lays there and lets me go at it. Then Tank, he actually kind of enjoys it and lays on his back. Then Jessie, she just lays there too but has to make a few noises. I have never got the quick (spelling?) and been doing it for years. Then its off to a treat for them for being so good









Next its Sammy my cats turn but I have to wait for my husband to get home because he holds him while I clip. Sammy is pretty good about it too, but not near as good as the doggies.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

RUN!!!!!!! 

Actually I dremel and the only one that resists is Kayos. I keep telling her resistance is futile but she is not buyig that.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL, too cute







Mine are the same way. They actually push the other out of the way to be " First "







And then who ever has to wait sits very impatiently and can't wait









Now my cat......







My previous one was so easy as well, but this little wild monkey thinks I will kill him


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I have to coax Risa over to get hers Dremeled. Once I'm doing it, she's okay. Not thrilled. Not even close to enjoying it. But tolerating it. She does try to pull her paws away on occasion. After we're done, she gets a treat.









Though I wish she would enjoy it a bit more, at least I don't have to shut her kennel door to keep her from hiding on me when I pull it out!


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

I Dremel too. They don't put up a fight but they do squirm a little. Nothing crazy, though. I just hate how long it takes.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lakota pulls her back feet away but they have always been a little sensitive to touch. It has progressed with her age. 

Chimo just lays there but since he hurt his knee his one hind foot is a little more sensitive to touch as well. He gently pulls it back but doesnt fight it is I use minimal pressure to hold his foot. 

Tika- just kicks back on her side with her "rest" command and waits for me to finish. Every now and then she will break but only because she thinks she is done. 

Rayne- "are ya done yet?" Also just lays in her "rest" position and bounces up to zip around when I release her. 

KC sulks a bit when she sees the clippers. If she can she will try to sneek off to the bedroom but comes back when called a bit reluctantly. Lays down obediently when asked. Gingerly tucking her toes under her body. I ask for a rest and she will lay her head down while trying to keep her feet tucked under her body. She will occasionally pull her foot back but will lay there as I clip them. She had one nail cut short twice when she was young. I swear the quick in that toe was twice as long as any other on her feet! But all in all she is ok with it, just subtley lets me know she doesn't really want her nails done. 

Kanuck..... well I tell him to sit and he does but he isn't happy about it. I snip them easily because his are all nearly 100% white. He is also the perfect gentleman and cleans up all of the "fragements" while I am working on the others.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady just lays there, well chomping on his treat
has no Problems with it, I started to pretend to do it as training when he was a pupper so He is fine with it.

My lab on the other hand bolts the other way hates having her paws touched


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

it's no trouble at all, they are used to it since it's been done since they were babies. Now, ask me if they like - no, I don't think so!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca's old owner used a dremel. She doesn't seem to mind the dremel or clippers at all. Unfortunately I also have 8 cats in the house right now so that is 148 cat nails to clip (one is polydactyl.) They mostly accept the clipping ok, I mean without biting me or clawing me but they do struggle some.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm relaxes, enjoying the same "spa music" (I hum a happy tune) he hears during his blissful grooming with the brushes. There's so jerk-away reflex, so I don't grab his feet, rather I fold 'em over upside-down, like a farrier when shoeing a horse. He gets (and GIVES) many kisses. I started fussing with his feet and "pretending" to nail clip when he was a pupster.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I could trim Morgan's nails while the kids are playing ring around the rosey infront of her. She just does not care. 

Otto was good about it but he had them done at the vet a few weeks ago (while he was there, why not they don't charge, NEVER again). The girl cut more than one too short, he bled all over the office, bled all over the car... when we were at the vet yesterday, he wasn't going to let THAT girl in his ears either, they had to call in the other vet tech just to get a swab in his ear.

I have a different, BETTER, clipper so I'm hoping he lets me do it next time they need it or he's off to Robin the groomer and her dremil.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

why can I see Otto stare down the girl, saying "I DON'T THINK SO"


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Naomi runs away, and then reluctantly lays down. 
It is always a battle of wills but she really doesn't expect to win. 
She lets me continue with "pull the paw away" each foot until we are done.
Actually it doesn't take that long, and she is oh so happy when we are done!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq He is also the perfect gentleman and cleans up all of the "fragements" while I am working on the others.


my dobie used to do that when I was done clipping her nails. 

Mandalay - I dont think she realizes that the dremel is going to file her nails..lol I take it out of the drawer and she'll follow me wherever I go (usually on the bed cuz it is easier to sit there). Then I have to give her a million tiny treats to keep her busy while I am trying to keep her from pulling her feet away. Ocassionally she'll get up, but usually she just lays there waiting for her treats and trying to get her feet away from me. She is not too bad, but she does not enjoy it in the slightest.

My cats used to have soft paws on their nail...that was a blast trying to get on them! I gave up and just clip their nails now. They wont let me use the dremel on them at all.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Toby my 13 year old never liked his nails clipped. i have to sit and be patient for a few minutes. he hides his paws underneath his body. after a while he will let me do it, but turns his head the other way........lol! like a child getting a needle shot or something, doesn't want to watch. i guess he thinks its not happening if he doesn't see it.
Neka 3 years, is fine with it, never had any problems.
Sam 10 months, doesn't like it. he lays down and rolls around so i can't get his paws. same thing with him i have to be patient for a few minutes, and be real quick when i get the opportunity. this might take some time, and or i may have to do a few call it good and do some again later. then everyone gets a yummie treat! we make a big hoopla about that.

i think the boys are worse, big wusses!!!!!!

debbie


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

We get in the car, drive to the vet, pay for an office visit, stop by McDonald's for a burger, go home. $52.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Hummer is perfect.







He just lays there and lets me clip away. No fuss whatsoever anymore, but of course he gets a treat when I'm finished. I do it about every 2-4 weeks, and have been since I got him at 4 months. He used to jerk his paws away and try to bite the clippers but now he has gotten to be wonderful about it. I love my dog!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

LOL, the funniest part is me since my eyes are getting older. I use one of those flashlights you put on your head, and I have my cheater magnifier classes (bought in packs of three from Costco







). Thank goodness there have been no pictures taken!!

Max is wonderful, he just lays there, but he knows that he will get a treat. Indy is squirmy, but at 33 lbs, I cradle her between my legs while she is on her back. 

I do trim the fur on their paws first - it makes it easier to clean their paws before they come into the house.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

anybody use PediPaws?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There should be an old thread on it if you look. I think the consensus is that it didn't have enough power and that the dremmel still beats it. That's what I use.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Cookies just lays there and whines softly while I clip her nails. Sometimes she will try to pull her paw away, but normally she is still.

Treader has to be held down with my legs while I'm clipping his nails and he's constantly struggling. Good thing he's a small dog. I got the PediPaws hoping that it'd help. He likes it much better, but it takes too dang long because all it is is a nail filer on a spinning motor.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTThere should be an old thread on it if you look. I think the consensus is that it didn't have enough power and that the dremmel still beats it. That's what I use.


yah i searched the term and it said nothing exists here. I'm sure its be discussed before but they get rid of threads pretty quickly here.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Nerrej
> yah i searched the term and it said nothing exists here. I'm sure its be discussed before but they get rid of threads pretty quickly here.


Here the thread for you:
Pedipaws or peticure


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This is the one that I was thinking of: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=912770&page=1#Post912770


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

I throw the ball for Julie a few times. Then I ask her to sit and I do one paw. Then I throw the ball a couple more times and sit her again and then do the next paw. She doesn't care and it is easy for me too.

julies'omom


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I bought the dremmel and gave it a go last night. I let sasha check it out while it was off. then I let it touch her nails while it was off. Then eventually cut it on slowly at a low setting, graduling builing it up. She did squirm a bit but I was sure not to let her go. I read somewhere if I let her go, she'd know that action of squirming around would result in her being released. She did eventually calm down and cooperated. I also gave her little piece of hot dog along with plenty of good girls. 

I didn't file them down too much though because I'm unsure how far is too far. I probably only took off 1/16-1/8th of an inch.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I just do it. I use a scissor clipper. No patience for the dremel or desensitization. Nikon threw massive fits when he was a wee pup but lately he's been the easiest to do. He just had to learn that it wasn't going to kill him and the sooner he quit trying to gash my face open, the faster he would get to go play again. For his fronts, I get him in a sit with me on my knees so I can reach around and do them. For the back ones, I lie him flat on his side and quick do them while stroking him. The two adults I just have them stand next to me and grab their foot.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, so today was nail clipping day at my house. Generally, they wear their nails down well on the concrete and when they are groomed, they generally tell me the nails look good. But when the snow piles up, the nails grow and grow so today, I figured I better just do it. 

Babsy I did on Thursday when I bathed her. 

First I got everyone's kennel cleaned and every one fed, buckets filled, first poop of the day picked up, and everyone situated for the day. 

Then I crated Jenna and brought Heidi in. I brought her into the living room and had her get up on the couch and clipped all the nails. Then I took her out to her kennel, and took the clippers out to Tori. 

I had tori jump up onto her dog shelter and had her sit and give me her paw. This is about forty five or fifty inches off of the ground so I can easily see the quick without doing and major stretching or bending. 

I moved on to Arwen, and repeated Tori's procedure. 

Rushie is now in Dubya's kennel. My contractor chose to make Dubya's shelter much higher so he would not jump on it because of his bad back. So I brough Rushie into my couch to do the nails there. 

Then I let Jenna out. I did her nails on the couch too. 

I was very happy because I did not nick any quicks today. A couple of weeks ago I did Whitney and nailed two of her quicks. She is my jumping maniac, and I had a heck of a time keeping her from bleeding. I didn't do her nails today. I looked at them and decided that I could do them, or it could wait another week. 

Tonight I will tackle the puppies.


----------



## jharmon (Aug 8, 2008)

I just finished with Sima's nails. I started using the Dremel with the attachement I got from the makers of pedicure (I think, maybe pedipaws) it works better for me. Sima doesn't like it too much she squirms at first but then when she finds out she can't squirm her way out of getting them done she calms down. She has gotten better though, since I enlisted the help of my daughter. I have her give Sima a treat as I am dremeling her nails. It seems to work pretty well. I just have to start doing them more often.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Nail clipping day used to be a day like any other, we switched to the dremmel a few years ago and it was still a peaceful happy day. Then Ozzy cut his paw swimming Thanksgiving Sunday 2 years ago, without a tension bandage the bleeding was impossible to stop because Ozzy never sits still! An emergency vet visit, and enough tranquilizer to drop a rhino later.........
Nail cutting day now involves me strategically placing the clippers within arms length, waiting until Ozzy is in a very deep sleep and then I muster all my stealth and cunning to sneak up and get a few knocked off before Oz wakes up and loudly reprimands me for touching his ever sensitive paws ROFL! Fortunatly the vet did it while he was under a couple weeks ago. We seldom have to do his nails because he wears them down walking all the time. Immediatly after his pain pill each night he sleeps deeply for 2 hours, that will be the new nail cutting time until we drop his dose again........ A cat could walk right on his nose and he wouldn't move when the meds initially kick in.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I should add, dh's last shep Beau was great for the groomer, but not him, it used to take three people to do his nails at home, one to hold the cheese just infront of his nose, one to lay on him and one to clip







I find if they have never had issue with their paws and become accustomed early, it is easier, although Prima-Donna Sandi has to be on the table with her slinky head in the noose if she's at the groomers.
My groomer won't touch Ozzy's since the paw cut........


----------

